# Any in PA near the philadelphia area?



## DwayneDays (Jul 18, 2005)

topic


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2005)

*Philly here!*

Hi, I am also interested in finding a group around the philly area. Feel free to send me a message and see if we can get a group going our selfs. Take care


----------



## marj (Sep 3, 2005)

I'm also in philly. Wouldn't mind starting a group.


----------



## nickguy (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm In philly too. That'd be nice if anybody knows of a support group or maybe we could meet up


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

I'm interested as well..what part of philly are you guys at?


----------



## Dr_Funkenstein (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm in Philly as well. West Philly to be exact. I'd love to find a group for this type of thing particularly now since I just ventured out into the world of dating for the first time as a 33 year old and there are some emotional difficulties.


----------



## dawn416 (Mar 28, 2006)

I just joined this group and I live near Philly.


----------



## freakofsociety (Apr 9, 2006)

I live in the Philly area and I was going to one in Cherry Hill every Sunday and I want to go more but I don't drive and it is hard for me to get up there. So I would be interested in any group in Philadelphia.


----------



## macawma (Apr 9, 2006)

.

I'm about 20 miles north of Philadelphia . . . . . . . .


----------



## SFY (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm in Philly - anyone still interested? One would think there would be more of us here being that we're in one of the epicenters for SA research (i.e., Dr. Richard Heimberg, an SA pioneer, is at Temple) and CBT or maybe that just means there's a better chance of getting successful treatment.


----------



## Dr_Funkenstein (Jan 26, 2006)

It's been discovered that there is a group that meets in Cherry Hill. How many of us have checked it out I do not know. I myself have not yet had the time.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

SFY said:


> I'm in Philly - anyone still interested? One would think there would be more of us here being that we're in one of the epicenters for SA research (i.e., Dr. Richard Heimberg, an SA pioneer, is at Temple) and CBT or maybe that just means there's a better chance of getting successful treatment.


I participated in a study there at Temple for SA a few months back, I'm wondering if anyone here have done so as well?


----------



## Dr_Funkenstein (Jan 26, 2006)

Inane said:


> SFY said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in Philly - anyone still interested? One would think there would be more of us here being that we're in one of the epicenters for SA research (i.e., Dr. Richard Heimberg, an SA pioneer, is at Temple) and CBT or maybe that just means there's a better chance of getting successful treatment.
> ...


Oh yeah, what was it like? Was it part of a treatment program or were they just gathering info on how SP affects your life?


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

it was part of the treatment program which was split into two phases. The first phase they have you take Paxil for a number of weeks, with a weekly check up w/ a psychiatrist. The second phase involves further treatment w/ paxil, and w/ a 1/2 chance of getting a cbt therapy (they wanted to compare the effectiveness of paxil w/ and w/o therapy).


----------



## SFY (Sep 11, 2004)

Inane said:


> I participated in a study there at Temple for SA a few months back, I'm wondering if anyone here have done so as well?


I participated in a CBT study a few years ago. I had weekly CBT sessions and had to keep track of my progress and do role-plays at some sessions. I had already done quite a bit of CBT before but still ran into the problem of hitting a plateau and not getting beyond it.

Has anyone participated in any of the studies at Drexel (Hahnemann)?


----------



## SFY (Sep 11, 2004)

freakofsociety said:


> I live in the Philly area and I was going to one in Cherry Hill every Sunday and I want to go more but I don't drive and it is hard for me to get up there. So I would be interested in any group in Philadelphia.


Where does the Cherry Hill group meet?


----------



## phillydiva215 (Jul 4, 2006)

*New Philadelphia Social Anxiet Meetup*

Hello all,

I just started this meetup group for sufferers of social anxiety and im looking for members to join. We need to come together in order to support eachother and heal. Here is the link:

http://www.meetup.com/r/inbound/0/0/sha ... a=sharetxt


----------



## kidA (Jul 16, 2007)

I live in Lancaster, the drive is about an hour and a half, but I'd be willing to meet. Keep me posted.


----------



## insanechub (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey Guys

From Philly area, grew up in Woodbury in Jersey and now live across the river, outside the city not too far from the airport in Delco.

The idea of meeting up scares the hell out of me, but I think it would be a good goal to set for myself


----------



## HighAnxiety (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm live in Philly and I want to start a peer run in-person support group. I think we are the experts not mental healthcare professionals. If anyone is interested let me know.


----------



## sh0x (Oct 9, 2006)

Soleil said:


> SFY said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in Philly - anyone still interested? One would think there would be more of us here being that we're in one of the epicenters for SA research (i.e., Dr. Richard Heimberg, an SA pioneer, is at Temple) and CBT or maybe that just means there's a better chance of getting successful treatment.
> ...


Yeah I participated in that study and unfortunately it didn't help me whatsoever.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

sh0x said:


> Soleil said:
> 
> 
> > SFY said:
> ...


I also participated in the study at Temple. It either did nothing for me or made my SA worse.

I've been getting emails from someone from that meetup website. I guess I signed up for it a while back and forgot about it. I might want to meet up with you guys, but I'm supposed to be moving to another city soon.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm only 4 miles from Philly. I'm interested in these but obviously anxious. What usually happens at these meetups?


----------



## HighAnxiety (Jul 5, 2007)

VCL XI said:


> I'm only 4 miles from Philly. I'm interested in these but obviously anxious. What usually happens at these meetups?


Click on the link. The calendar will show past and upcoming meet-up events for the group.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Interesting, I like it...hopefully one in the future will be on a non-busy day for me. Those chats shouldn't be a problem though.


----------



## insanechub (Jul 2, 2007)

ilikemyself said:


> I also participated in the study at Temple. It either did nothing for me or made my SA worse.
> 
> I've been getting emails from someone from that meetup website. I guess I signed up for it a while back and forgot about it. I might want to meet up with you guys, but I'm supposed to be moving to another city soon.


I emailed Temple about the program but chickened out in the end. I was too afraid.

Maybe it would be cool for us to exchange im's so we can chat with some local folks whenever any of of us is logged in, which would be nice for those of us who can't do the wed night chats. I'd like to do a meetup sometime, but I'm nowhere near ready yet.

anyone can add me, I'm insanechub on yahoo im and aim. if you add me just let me know you are from here


----------



## sujith (Aug 11, 2008)

Had weekly CBT sessions and had to keep track of my build up and do role-plays at some sessions. I had already done quite a bit of CBT before but still ran into the problem of arriving at a plateau and not getting outside it. 
----------------------------
sujith

Pennsylvania Treatment Centers


----------



## brealair (Aug 31, 2008)

I keep doing google searches and finding nothing. The only one I found was one in Bala Cylwood(sp?) that meets every other Monday. I can't go to those because of my work schedule adn getting there might be a pain.


----------



## meghanaddie (Sep 9, 2008)

I live in Philly too and would love to find a local support group or even meet some of you if i can muster up the guts. 

My only issue is that I don't drive, so I have to stick to things in or near center city.  anyone??


----------



## brealair (Aug 31, 2008)

I live in center city. There's also a SAD fourm on myspace that has a couple of members in Philly


----------



## meghanaddie (Sep 9, 2008)

^ do you have a link to that forum? thanks


----------



## brealair (Aug 31, 2008)

meghanaddie said:


> ^ do you have a link to that forum? thanks


http://groups.myspace.com/sadclub


----------



## meghanaddie (Sep 9, 2008)

^ thanks.

I found a group for shy and socially anxious people on meetup.com too but none of their meetups are even held in the city. blah.


----------



## brealair (Aug 31, 2008)

meghanaddie said:


> ^ thanks.
> 
> I found a group for shy and socially anxious people on meetup.com too but none of their meetups are even held in the city. blah.


2x. It's in Bala Cywynd(sp?). Which is probably hard to get to by bus. I pretty much given up on meetup.com


----------



## meghanaddie (Sep 9, 2008)

bump. come on, philly people


----------



## nervousjeff (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm all the way up in New York City, but I wouldn't mind checking out one of these SA Meetups if it's on a Saturday.


----------



## brealair (Aug 31, 2008)

nervousjeff said:


> I'm all the way up in New York City, but I wouldn't mind checking out one of these SA Meetups if it's on a Saturday.


All the meetups for the Philly group are usually on Saturday. I surprised NYC doesn't have one or are you just looking for an additional group


----------



## jordana (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm in Philly on the weekends.. my boyfriend lives there. I'd love to do a saturday group or something. And I have a car as well.

Let me know if you hear of any group or anything!


----------



## meghanaddie (Sep 9, 2008)

If anyone's interested, the meetup.com SA group is having a meetup downtown this upcoming weekend at the comcast marketplace on jfk. i'll be going


----------



## brealair (Aug 31, 2008)

meghanaddie said:


> If anyone's interested, the meetup.com SA group is having a meetup downtown this upcoming weekend at the comcast marketplace on jfk. i'll be going


I really wish I could go but I got to work. I need to get a mon-fri 9-5 job so that I can rebuild a social network:mum:mum:mum


----------



## PhocusMind (Nov 30, 2008)

i'm in suburbs of philly area, i'd also be interested in the meetings available. if someone has something organized, please send me a message.


----------

